# Not sure where I'm going with this...



## GemmaH83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello
I had ovarian drilling done this last August. All fine inside except PCO. I was kind of hoping it would lead to pregnancy but no such luck. I am due back at the clinic this coming Thursday at which i should receive the results of my bloods following the procedure....but its not straightforward.
I have had to juggle a few appointments over the course of treatment as I struggle with my weight and tend to go over the range BMI wise for when they won't treat. I was at target but then got Bell's palsy and was put on steroids. My appetite went crackers and I'm struggling to lose the weight,  (stopped with steroids 3 weeks ago and put on 10lbs). That coupled with the fact that I'm just so exhausted with constantly living on the diet treadmill. Getting confused over which is best to do   and then getting so frustrated that I stop altogether which just makes me feel like more of a failure.
I'm worried that the consultant is going to stop treatment until I lose weight and get back to a treatable bmi. I figure all I can do is try and explain what's happened and hope he'll be lenient with me and put me back on clomid. So, I suppose what I'm wondering is:

Does anyone have any ideas about what the chances of clomid working following OD are.
How long after OD does it take for the holes to scar over
Any advice most welcome


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I had OD and it did work for me.  I had only 2 periods per year before this op then my cycle came to 34-42 days so not regular but so much better.  It may be that the consul wants you to try and reduce your weight. as soemtimes weightloss alone is enough for pcos to start ovulating again.  Have you got regular periods?  I had my OD years ago and my periods are still much better than they were before I had it done (I am now not sure if carrying a preg to full term has made a difference to my cycles in a positive way)

It is a constant battle as eat beacuse depressed about weight, put on more weight then back to dieting and on it goes.  I find stepping up the exercise is the best thing for me and cutting donw on carbs a bit and alcohol.

It may be worth as hard as it is trying to get your bmi down slightly to see if it makes a difference now you have had the OD.  The clomid is not guaranteed to work and if you can ovulate on your own it is brilliant.  I have used the clearblue fertility monitor monitor with very positive results but needs to be used for cycles under 42 days.  Many ivf clinics will not treat women with bmi over 30.

I have a long history of failed fertility tx including ivf.

good luck, it is hard

strawbs x


----------



## GemmaH83 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello Strawbs
Thank you for your reply.
If I had the patience and didn't feel the pressure then I'd probably lose weight so much easier than constantly thinking I need to sort it. You are right about the exercise. I've always backed away a little when it comes to exercise as I'd convinced myself that I could do it just through diet. Slowly the penny has dropped that exercise is a key part.
In answer to your question my periods have stopped altogether. The last two that I had naturally were in 2006, since then its just been as a result of tablets etc, and a little bit of weird goings on after the op. I suppose I can tick OD off the list though. Maybe Metformin would be good for me? I think I'll ask on Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## auntydanni (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Gemma,

Just thought i'd post to try and be of some encouragement. I too have PCOS and had a major battle with my weight. I tried everything going and always gained everything I lost on crazy diets, and hated  exercise with a passion(still do!). My confidence was also too low to go in a gym, although if i'm really honest i just hated it. All the women in my family are morbidly obese (size 24+) so genetics not on my side!

Then........a really good friend dragged me to Slimming World and I found that because of the hyperinsulinaema/insulin resistance you get with PCOS, the 'red days' they suggest (unlimited low fat meat and veg/salad/fruit/eggs) worked super quickly for me and I started losing 2-3 pounds per week! They encouraged me to just do 20-30 mins fast pace walk in my lunch break and that meant hte weight loss continued even with 1 day completely off per week. They also suggested i brain storm to find exercise that was fun and I ditched the gym and did each activity once a week for 30-40 mins. (Personally for me it was swimming, a work badminton and squash club, horseriding lesson, zumba and a short step class but everyone is different). I've been at it 10 years now and have not had a BMI of over 24 since!! On my super hungry days I snack on lean chicken, boiled eggs and have asparagus or a green salad with fat free dressing before every meal to stop me eating so much/the wrong things. Its really hard to lose weight especially with a busy life but I am proof that it is possible. 

Obviously super low carb diets like Atkins are not good for fertility but I found the Slimming world one so healthy and you can even do it when pregnant.

Oops done my usual and written an essay but hope that was helpful. Message any time for any more tips that we can share!! Good luck!!

xx


----------

